# Hello (again)



## MikeD (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi all, some of you will hopefully remember me, (Dom, Cait, SarahC for example). I have been keeping and exhibiting fancy mice on and off over the past forty years. I have previously been an NMC Judge here in the UK.
I'm hitting the big 60 in November and will be semi-retiring. As a result I have decided that the time is right to pick up with the mouse fancy again. I'm in the process of re-joining the NMC and the LSCMRC and will shortly be investing in a new shed to turn into my stud house. I'm really looking forward to having some stock again and to meeting up with old acquaintances and to making new ones at the shows.
So for the moment this is just a quick hello. 
Cheers Mike Davis


----------

